# Return to Raf binbrook feb 2013



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

I wanted to return to raf binbrook to another building that we missed on are last visit this one seemed to have missed the demo team when the officers mess and airmens accommodation was reduced to a pile rubble i also wanted more pics of the medical center so here's a little history for you 

The Royal Air Force base at Binbrook sits high in the Wolds with a commanding view over Lincolnshire it was established in 1940 and was in service for almost half a century - home to the legendary Lancaster Bombers right through to the Lightning jets.
Closing in 1988 the land and buildings were sold off and today form something of an ad hoc industrial estate with most of the original buildings still standing with many now in use as workshops and storage facilities etc.

the pics starting with the station medical center 




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr





Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr

H block not to sure of its use 




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2013)

Doesn,t seem to be much left now? thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

there is still a lot more to see most of it occupied though we keep looking as more people are leaving


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 3, 2013)

The stairs on pic 11 reminded me of some stairs at Bradgate nursing home.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

shame to these stairs go to ruin


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice report - the staircase is easily the best feature!


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks mate its chaved shame but still worth a look


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice set of pics there mate, love the military stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks mate


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 3, 2013)

Good set of pictures here... Hoping to get me self here in the next couple of weeks


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks mate its worth a look enjoy


----------

